# browning Maxus



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Wd had the oppurtunity to shoot the new Browning Maxus at the range in Devils Lake. Light weight and light recoil. I shot 1 oz loads and it never skipped a beat. The one we shot was the 3.5" and it cycled all loads that we threw at it. Nice shooter.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Just bought one of these guns and shot it on some sporting clays last weekend. Really liked the swing, weight, low recoil, extremely low muzzle jump shooting multiples and it too doesn't skip a beat on light trap loads. Very nice shooting gun. We'll see how reliable it is this fall.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I looked at one at Sportsmans Warehouse. It looked and felt very much like the Win SX3 with a flip open piece on the end of the forearm, speedlock I think it was refered to. Nice Gun.


----------

